
PayPal suffering from a MAJOR subscription processing bug - cpncrunch
https://twitter.com/ArtBellCom/status/722878807934414848
======
cpncrunch
A lot of merchants including us are having the same issue. As usual paypal's
support sucks. I notified them about this a few weeks ago when it first
happened to us, and the "support" guy said something like:

"Sometimes things like this happen on websites"

I suggested he report it to the dev team, but I guess that didn't happen. It's
hard to know if paypal even knows about it, as they don't seem to have a site
status page. (There is paypal-notify.com, but you need to log in to even see
the status, and I can't be bothered investigating to see if it is actually a
legitimate paypal site rather than a scam site).

WTF paypal!

I was just looking at alternatives. It seems stripe is about the only
alternative that supports subscriptions, but a lot of people are saying their
support sucks balls as well.

~~~
pamonrails
Have you considered managing the subscriptions yourself? With Kill Bill[0],
you can own the subscription piece while still delegating payments to PayPal
and/or Stripe.

[0] [http://killbill.io/](http://killbill.io/) \- Open-Source Subscription
Billing & Payment Platform.

